# huis clos



## Marcelot

Hola.

Se trata de la biografía de una actriz.
Refiriéndose a una de sus películas, figura: "Elle est magistrale dans ce huit clos dérangeant".

¿Alguna propuesta en español?
¿Tenemos alguna expresión para este tipo de películas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Esperá que te contesten los expertos . Simplemente aventuro: ¿Podrá tener algo que ver con "intimismo", de acuerdo con tu contexto?


----------



## Marcelot

Sí, es una película densa, que transcurre en un ambiente cerrado.

Gracias.


----------



## josé león

Si creo que se debe esperar: añado dudas; he visto "huis clos" et "huit clos" y, aparentemente, es lo mismo. 

Saludos

jl


----------



## Marcelot

Hola timpeac, ¿qué sugieres?
¿Una película a puertas cerradas?

A mí me suena raro, no sé qué pensarán los otros...


----------



## timpeac

Marcelot said:


> Hola timpeac, ¿qué sugieres?
> ¿Una película a puertas cerradas?
> 
> A mí me suena raro, no sé qué pensarán los otros...


Me has respondido demasiado rápido... mal comprendí la pregunta.


----------



## geve

josé león said:


> Si creo que se debe esperar: añado dudas; he visto "huis clos" et "huit clos" y, aparentemente, es lo mismo.


Sauf que "huit clos"  n'existe pas.  L'orthographe correcte est "huis clos" (à moins que ce soit un jeu de mots !)


----------



## Marcelot

Me he confundido al escribirlo geve, tienes toda la razón, es huis clos.

Ahora, después de presentarte todas mis disculpas, ¿me propones algo?


----------



## geve

Marcelot said:


> Ahora, después de presentarte todas mis disculpas, ¿me propones algo?


Euh, non... En realidad no hablo español, ¡solo finjo!
Lo único que puedo decirte es que el titulo de la obra de Jean-Paul Sartre "Huis Clos" fue traducido "A puerta cerrada". Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit d'une grande aide...  (et désolée pour les fautes)


----------



## Rayines

geve said:


> Euh, non... En realidad no hablo español, ¡solo finjo!
> Lo único que puedo decirte es que el titulo de la obra de Jean-Paul Sartre "Huis Clos" fue traducido "A puerta cerrada". Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit d'une grande aide...  (et désolée pour les fautes)


Pero entonces....*éste*, (donde dice "à huit clos") ¿es un error de WR?, porque yo llegué allí buscando. (Y yo no hablo francés ).


----------



## geve

Rayines said:


> Pero entonces....*éste*, (donde dice "à huit clos") ¿es un error de WR?, porque yo llegué allí buscando. (Y yo no hablo francés ).


Sí, es un error. "Huis" es una palabra arcaica que significa "puerta".


----------



## Rayines

geve said:


> Sí, es un error. "Huis" es una palabra arcaica que significa "puerta".


Merci beacoup, geve .


----------



## eklir

Marce, no puede traducirse como a puerta cerrada, pero sí como "espacio cerrado" y buscar por ahí: "mundo completamente cerrado", "mundo/espacio cercado"...
es lo que se me ocurre de momento.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sin duda una alusión directa a la obra de Sartre como ya te lo han señalado. Reforzado por la palabra _dérangeant_.

No sé de qué se trata pero evoca en mí la imagen de una obra cuya atmósfera es oprimente, sofocante, cargada, sin salida.

No estoy segura de que A puerta cerrada evoque todo esto en español. Pero de momento no encuentro equivalencia.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: No había visto la respuesta de Eklir, creo que hay que buscar por allí.


----------



## josepbadalona

En literatura, un "huis-clos" es una situación en la cual los personajes están encerrados en un espacio sin posibilidad de escapar . Puede tratarse de una habitación (cárcel), una casa aislada por la nieve, una isla durante una tempestad, un tren (pienso en "el crimen del oriente express") ... o simplemente un "huis-clos" interior al alma del personaje... Depende del contexto


----------



## yserien

dos mujeres y un hombre se ven obligados a permanecer eternamente *en un espacio estrecho cerrado sin salida posible* a la espera de ser juzgadas y condenadas.(sinopsis (y tanto) de la obra de J.P.Sartre Huis clos, que ha sido traducida al español con el título "a puerta cerrada".)

Por cierto en Francia los juicios que por su carácter(menores) no está admitido el público se denominan "à huis clos" y en español bajo las mismas circunstacias " a puerta cerrada"


----------



## eklir

sí, pero más allá de Sartre, yo escuchado huis clos en otros contexto, significa espacio cerrado, se puede añadir otro matiz (cercado...); y en cuanto al adjetivo las propuestas de C&M me parecen brillantes.
Bisous


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Me pregunto (y a vosotros ) si _espacio sellado_ daría la idea. O _claustrofóbico _warning: sólo si lo permite tu texto)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

A mí sellado me suena más a objeto, a envase...
No sé qué pensarán los otros...


----------



## gustave

escenario de claustro?


----------



## lpfr

"Ella es magistral en este *encerramiento* perturbante"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

(Petit à petit l'oiseu fait son nid  y entre todos lo conseguimos.)

Genial tu idea, Iprf....


----------



## yserien

eklir said:


> sí, pero más allá de Sartre, yo escuchado huis clos en otros contexto, significa espacio cerrado, se puede añadir otro matiz (cercado...); y en cuanto al adjetivo las propuestas de C&M me parecen brillantes.
> Bisous


Para "cercado" como tu propones, ¿No iría mejor "enclos"¿


----------



## iaf

Ya que estamos, y sólo por deporte, agrego:

_Ella se muestra /brinda magistral en este inquietante escenario claustral / círculo hermético.
Ella (se) luce magistralmente en este perturbador encierro asfixiante / sal-si-puedes.
Ella luce /demuestra su maestría / su genio en este angustiante intramuros._

Pero honestamente, no creo que exista una traducción del término que buscas. Lo encontré en su versión autóctona en críticas de cine.

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## totor

He leído con sumo interés este hilo, y las propuestas de Inés, Eklir y Martine.

Cuando Paquita dice:



josepbadalona said:


> (pienso en "el crimen del oriente express")



se está refiriendo a lo que en la literatura policial se llama clásicamente "un *cuarto cerrado*".

Este tema del "*huis clos*" utilizado como sustantivo me preocupa bastante, porque no encuentro una manera potable de traducirlo. Casi todas las opciones refuerzan algún aspecto que no está necesariamente implícito en *huis clos*, que sólo remite a una situación de aislamiento, si puedo decir.

Ésta es mi frase:

_Rank n'avait pas tort de noter l'effet de serre créé par le *huis clos*_ _analytique_.

Y otra:

_Cela se déclenche tôt ou tard, dès lors qu'il y a *huis clos* et qu'un sujet communique à un autre "ses plaintes et ses symptômes"._


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> He leído con sumo interés este hilo, y las propuestas de Inés, Eklir y Martine.
> 
> Cuando Paquita dice:
> 
> 
> 
> se está refiriendo a lo que en la literatura policial se llama clásicamente "un *cuarto cerrado*".
> 
> Este tema del "*huis clos*" utilizado como sustantivo me preocupa bastante, porque no encuentro una manera potable de traducirlo. Casi todas las opciones refuerzan algún aspecto que no está necesariamente implícito en *huis clos*, que sólo remite a una situación de aislamiento, si puedo decir.
> 
> Ésta es mi frase:
> 
> _Rank n'avait pas tort de noter l'effet de serre créé par le *huis clos*_ _analytique_.
> 
> Y otra:
> 
> _Cela se déclenche tôt ou tard, dès lors qu'il y a *huis clos* et qu'un sujet communique à un autre "ses plaintes et ses symptômes"._


 

¿Qué tal "encerrona"?
Estratagema con que se coloca a alguien en cierta situación en que no tiene más remedio que aceptar lo que se le propone o confesar algo que negaba

Más o menos lo que les ocurre a los personajes de Sartre.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Pinairun said:


> ¿Qué tal "encerrona"?



Encerrona tiene una connotación de trampa, o de emboscada, situación que está totalmente ausente en el *huis clos* analítico, Pinairun.

De no ser por eso, tu propuesta es interesante, y te la agradezco.

Cuando vi este hilo por primera vez no me di cuenta de que había una segunda página.



lpfr said:


> "Ella es magistral en este *encerramiento* perturbante"



Tal vez *encierro* sea una opción válida en mi caso.


----------



## Kirkinche

A mi gusto se refiere claramente a la obra de teatro de J.P Sartre "Huis Clos" que se ha traducido en español como "A Puerta Cerrada" por lo que traduciría con "A Puerta Cerrada" (con mayúscula para dar a alusión a un título" o dejaría la expresión original.

Saludos,


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches,

Arriesgaré un "*enceldamiento*" para esquivar la polisemìa de encierro que se toma a menudo como referencia a la fiesta toril. A no ser que en el contexto se hallen màs alusiones a una lid. Pero, tal vez, el sustantivo *enceldamiento* suena demasiado a carcel o a convento. Me diràn.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Fuera del contexto jurídico, y como subtantivo, el CNRTL sólo da esta opción:





> *b)* *Huis clos* (subst. masc.)    Synon. de _*intimité*._ _Le bonheur préfère le recueillement du huis clos _(Amiel, _Journal,_ 1866, p. 251). _Là seulement elle trouvait le lieu et le moment, le huis-clos nécessaire à ses soucis domestiques, le soir, après la journée faite, passée en commun sans pouvoir en dérober un geste _(Pesquidoux, _Livre raison,_ 1932, p. 24).


Quizás valga la pena considerar pues la palabra "intimidad".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Fuera del contexto jurídico, y como subtantivo, el CNRTL sólo da esta opción:Quizás valga la pena considerar pues la palabra "intimidad".



Es cierto, Gévy, *intimidad* es una opción válida para el huis clos analytique.


----------



## AliciaDakota

Yo hablo castellano, y en este idioma sí son frecuentes las expresiones del tipo: "a puerta cerrada", o "a puertas cerradas".

Por ejemplo: "La journée de débat s'est tenu à *huis clos* le 20 septembre dernier."

Cuya traducción sería algo así como: "La jornada de debate se celebró a puertas cerradas el pasado 20 de septiembre." Por ejemplo, es una opción.

Ahora bien, en términos artísticos, de teatro, cine, literatura, etc...no se qué deciros. 

¡Saludos! =)


----------



## liungorthin

Tratándose de cine, es posible que se refiera a películas angustiosas en entornos cerrados (como Alien 1 y 3, Cube, etc.), tal vez también a otras películas en espacios muy limitados como El Método, Man from Earth y similares.
Es una idea. No estoy seguro pero creo que podría hacer referencia a eso.

La idea me surge en gran parte porque me acabo de encontrar ese término para describir el ambiente que hay que infundir en la narración de una escena de un juego de rol sobre un apocalipsis zombi.
Los personajes están atrapados en un complejo y dice que debería darle el ambiente de un "huis-clos"


----------



## Chicapop

"À huis clos" es una expresión que viene del lenguaje judicial y en español se traduce como ya han dicho por "a puerta cerrada". Que son los juicios en los que no hay público. Para darle un sentido menos literal se podría poner algo como "íntimo" o "privado"


----------

